# مشروب الطاقة مطلوب وكلاء توزيع بالسعودية فورا



## تاجر السعودية (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السادة الافاضل / شركات + مؤسسة + افراد المحترمين 

مطلوب وكلاء لمشروب الطاقة لجميع مدن ومناطق المملكة العربية السعودية
المنتج / صناعة أوروبية

وسوف يحصل الوكيل على
عدد 20 ثلاجة خاصة للمنتج 
عدد 100 تي شيرت مطبوع عليه شعار المنتج
عدد 100 كاب للرأس عليه شعار المنتج 
تكلفة قيمة دوري كرة قدم في مدينة الوكيل مجانا
دورة تدريبية 5 موظفين المبيعات مجانا 

داخل كل كرتون 24 عبوة
الاحجام المتوفرة 330 ملل و 400 ملل 
سعر بيع العبوة الواحدة للمستهلك 6 ريال و 5 ريال 
بالنسبة لوكالة التوزيع لاتوجد أي شروط​
[email protected]


----------



## أبومشاري (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: مشروب الطاقة مطلوب وكلاء توزيع بالسعودية فورا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن مؤسسة نقوم بتوزيع المواد الغذائية على نقاط الجملة والتجزئة في المدينة المنورة كما نتعامل مع الفنادق ومؤسسات الإعاشة
يسعدنا التعامل معكم و لدينا الإمكانية لتوزيع منتجكم في كامل منطقة المدينة المنورة
مدير المبيعات : أيمن المطيري 0567121307


----------

